# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Hersteloperatie na sterilisatie van man of vrouw - Artikel

## Leontien

> Een sterilisatie, zowel van man als vrouw, is in principe onomkeerbaar. Een sterilisatie is dan ook alleen een goede keuze wanneer u zeker weet dat u geen kinderen (meer) wilt.


Voor meer informatie over een hersteloperatie van een sterilisatie kunt klikken op: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=2906

----------


## 6cilinder

Wie heeft er ervaring met hersteloperatie na sterilisatie van een man?

----------


## smulbeertje32

hallo ik heb een vraag en hoop dat je daar antwoord op kan geven.

ik ben een moeder van 33 jaar heb al 3 kinderen maar ik heb me na de 3e kind me laten stereliceren maar heb nu een nieuwe partner en we willen graag nu samen een kindje maar de prijs van het ziekenhuis is me te hoog en kan me dat niet veroorloven dus mijn vraag is weet jij misschien hoe ik dat ongedaan kan laten maken en waar ik niet veel geld voor hoef te betalen, ik hoop dat je me hier bij kan helpen.

met vriendelijke groet diana

----------


## meissie70

ja mijn vraag is dus zijn er prive klinieken vooreen hersteloperatie vrouw?want het ziekenhuis hier wil me niet terug draaien maar wel IVF doen heb je tegenwoordig niks meer zelf te beslissen haha ik wil terugdraaing en demogelijkheid is er ook maar omdat me man maar 20% zaad heeft doen hun liever ivf pfff

----------


## mangostana

ik ben zelf moeder van 4 kids.
de 1 e twee zijn uit mn eerste huwelijk,daarna heb ik me laten steriliseren.
na mn scheiding leerde ik een man kennen die nog geen kids had.
ik heb de steralisatie ongedaan laten maken en ja hoor na 1 mnd al weer zwanger.
2 jr daarna nog een keer en toen vond ik het echt genoeg.
ik woonde toen in ned waar ik ook geopereerd ben en heb hier niet voor hoeven betalen hoor,is allemaal gewoon via de gynaceloog gegaan.
veel succes ermee en groetjes

----------

